# Are they talking about me?



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I admit that im pretty paranoid as a paranoid person can get.

It really started when I once heard my neighbors have a conversation about me, and things that weren't true but scared that they knew certain things about me.

It then percissted into thoughts of them seeing me through my curtains, hearing me through walls, knowing when I was in/out the house...etc.

So It then got to the point where I am now, I feel unsafe in my neighborhood, in certain parts of my house, don't like being loud, stopped talking as much as I did before, don't really go out much at all anymore.
The thing that got to me the most was hearing them again and again, I've heard them numerous times 3 times I know forsure I made out words clear and it was about me.
Other times I know they peek in the kitchen window and mock me when I go to the kitchen or dining room. Even though our houses are a good amount of yards from eachother, their drive tru is near the kitchen window so I know I'm not going crazy. Although at times I thought they were just in my head.

What I hate now is that cause of their negativity I feel like everyone is out to get me or watching me all the time. I don't like hearing peoples conversations at all, I tend to avoid hearing my other neighbors conversations as they pass by, as well as anyone around me because my mind then starts to assume they're talking about me when their probably not. I will catch on to little words from a conversation and assume they know something about me, judging making fun of me forsure.:/

I don't know what to call this reaccurance but it happens on a daily basis, I just can't hear people have conversations what so ever, I have to make sure they are not taking bad about me and then if I confirm it I can relax.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Why would your neighbors be talking about you? What are they saying?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

bmwfan07 said:


> Why would your neighbors be talking about you? What are they saying?


I don't know, I've wondered this myself sooo many times and I have no idea why me? They've talked about me, other people, my family etc, they just like to talk bad about others.

When I have clearly heard them, usually it's like 2 women and probably like 2 guys, the womens voice is usually louder, I heard them call me a sl*t, call me ugly, make fun of the way I walk, the way I talk, my tv used to be along the side of my wall and once when I was watching a ghost show they tried to scare me and laugh about it, like they try to provoke me


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so disgusted that your neighbours would do that. They're probably just the type who likes to gossip- it makes them feel better about themselves. So, it's nothing to do with you but that still really sucks particularly now that you can't even relax in your own home. 

I often think people are talking about me as well and it does suck when you find out they actually were. However, that does not mean all people are saying bad things about you. Infact, it's likely these people are the only ones. 

I'm not sure what the solution here is though. I would definitely not let it limite your activities! You should not let them intimidate you like that. Do you live on your own? If not, do they still do stuff (try to scare you, etc) when other people are there? Do they ever say things directly to you? 

I hope your situation improves- you do not deserve this. And those people are being incredibly immature and ridiculous. They obviously do not have much going on in their lives if they have to create their own entertainment by disturbing someone else.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Tess4u said:


> I don't know, I've wondered this myself sooo many times and I have no idea why me? They've talked about me, other people, my family etc, they just like to talk bad about others.
> 
> When I have clearly heard them, usually it's like 2 women and probably like 2 guys, the womens voice is usually louder, I heard them call me a sl*t, call me ugly, make fun of the way I walk, the way I talk, my tv used to be along the side of my wall and once when I was watching a ghost show they tried to scare me and laugh about it, like they try to provoke me


That's terrible.

Why don't you confront them about it? Tell them that you don't appreciate their talking about you, that they're being incredibly disrespectful and no different from schoolyard bullies--or however you want to say that. Remind them of the Golden Rule. You could also try threatening them with a call to the police for disturbing the peace, violating a noise ordinance, or even assault--but that might get adversarial pretty quickly. On the other hand, if it does, you have even more ammo with which to call the police. 

If you live in an apartment building or condominium, you could also lodge a complaint with the management company/condo association. They might follow up, but I'm sure the people will deny saying anything bad about you. You could always tape it.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

bmwfan07 said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> Why don't you confront them about it? Tell them that you don't appreciate their talking about you, that they're being incredibly disrespectful and no different from schoolyard bullies--or however you want to say that. Remind them of the Golden Rule. You could also try threatening them with a call to the police for disturbing the peace, violating a noise ordinance, or even assault--but that might get adversarial pretty quickly. On the other hand, if it does, you have even more ammo with which to call the police.
> 
> If you live in an apartment building or condominium, you could also lodge a complaint with the management company/condo association. They might follow up, but I'm sure the people will deny saying anything bad about you. You could always tape it.


I'm a bit scared honestly only cause they seem to be drug dealers and probably gang members:/ I've thought numerous times to tell them off but my sa got in the way or me thinking of the consequences, because they are so "mature" for their age I have a feeling if I did go up to them I know they would probably do it more since they know it's gotten to me and such, the closest thing ice done is give the lady a dirty look once, now she laughs at me whenever she gets the chance. If I were to call the cops I wouldn't know what to say


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Tess4u said:


> I'm a bit scared honestly only cause they seem to be drug dealers and probably gang members:/ I've thought numerous times to tell them off but my sa got in the way or me thinking of the consequences, because they are so "mature" for their age I have a feeling if I did go up to them I know they would probably do it more since they know it's gotten to me and such, the closest thing ice done is give the lady a dirty look once, now she laughs at me whenever she gets the chance. If I were to call the cops I wouldn't know what to say


I didn't say to call the cops, I said to threaten to. That may or may not shut them up. If it doesn't, cross that bridge when you come to it, but basically, you just call the non-emergency number. Tell the dispatcher or whoever that your neighbors are constantly and loudly verbally assaulting you to the extent that you cannot enjoy the peace and comfort of your own home and you fear for your safety and security. This is entirely subjective, so you wouldn't be accused of lying or anything. The cops will probably come out (very low-priority call, mind you, and LAPD is busy) and tell them to STFU. But just having the cops there might be enough for suspected drug dealers to stop giving you a hard time. :b At least, if these people don't have **** for brains.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

bmwfan07 said:


> I didn't say to call the cops, I said to threaten to. That may or may not shut them up. If it doesn't, cross that bridge when you come to it, but basically, you just call the non-emergency number. Tell the dispatcher or whoever that your neighbors are constantly and loudly verbally assaulting you to the extent that you cannot enjoy the peace and comfort of your own home and you fear for your safety and security. This is entirely subjective, so you wouldn't be accused of lying or anything. The cops will probably come out (very low-priority call, mind you, and LAPD is busy) and tell them to STFU. But just having the cops there might be enough for suspected drug dealers to stop giving you a hard time. :b At least, if these people don't have **** for brains.


Thank you I really wanted someone elses stance in this situation, I will definitely do this when they become too much to bare. Gosh I hate them with a passion, and yes hate is a strong word but honestly who does that sh*t? these people are clearly in their 30s/40s! Nonetheless thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my post, you as well as the others have really calmed me down and made me realize I'm not going crazy as I thought I was.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

:kma I'm talking about you...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

It sounds like your a sweet person trapped in the ghetto.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I relate to your experiences Tess. I've have the same problem with gossiping neighbours and I seem to be their prime target for the last couple of years. The main instigator is a middle-aged guy who has harassed me consistently over that time. He's a total jerk! He does it to get a reaction and I think ignoring him actually made it worse. Why can't they ****** leave me alone. I wish I could move.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Tess4u said:


> Nonetheless thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my post, you as well as the others have really calmed me down and made me realize I'm not going crazy as I thought I was.


Tess4u, I wouldn't assume that you are "not going crazy". This is quite typical of how paranoid schizophrenia presents (hearing persecutory voices, paranoid delusions).

Ask yourself this: How common is it for a group of 40 year old 'mature' drug dealers who live next door to take such an interest in an insignificant neighbour that they will have frequent conversations when you're not around, will call you abusive names through your walls, can know where in your house you are and what you're watching on TV, and will look through you kitchen window just to scare you? What's in it for them?
Associated with this is your increasing social isolation.

I'm not saying you _are_ having psychotic symptoms, but I do think you need to talk to a doctor about this. I just have a feeling that a doctor would be more useful than a policeman for this problem. If that is the case, there are very effective medications these days.

PS: Have you considered recording some of these conversations and taking photos of them when they're looking through your window? This might be useful if you want to involve the police.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

LALoner said:


> It sounds like your a sweet person trapped in the ghetto.


Yep:/ can't wait till I move out


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

D11 said:


> I relate to your experiences Tess. I've have the same problem with gossiping neighbours and I seem to be their prime target for the last couple of years. The main instigator is a middle-aged guy who has harassed me consistently over that time. He's a total jerk! He does it to get a reaction and I think ignoring him actually made it worse. Why can't they ****** leave me alone. I wish I could move.


I'm so sry that their such dicks to you if you ever need to vent or someone to talk to feel free to send me a msg and such, I understand what your going through, don't worry Hun one day you'll move out and won't have to deal with them anymore


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Ramondo said:


> Tess4u, I wouldn't assume that you are "not going crazy". This is quite typical of how paranoid schizophrenia presents (hearing persecutory voices, paranoid delusions).
> 
> Ask yourself this: How common is it for a group of 40 year old 'mature' drug dealers who live next door to take such an interest in an insignificant neighbour that they will have frequent conversations when you're not around, will call you abusive names through your walls, can know where in your house you are and what you're watching on TV, and will look through you kitchen window just to scare you? What's in it for them?
> Associated with this is your increasing social isolation.
> ...


I indeed have thought of this numerous times, and I always reassure myself their not because they have a life and why would they be interested in a 19 year olds life. 
Although I have indeed heard them in rare occasions a couple of times where I can Forsure make up them talking about me or my family. I've heard the lady mostly laugh when I'm in the kitchen or when I play my music...these are confirmed acts.
As far as Psychosis goes, I feel that them, my mild isolation due to my sa and agoraphobia, past drug occurrences might have contributed to me hearing things at times. I sometimes hear words from a distance, no sentences just words and i always feel that people hate me or their thinking bad about me, they want to get me so at the moment I dont know what it is I don't know how to explain to my doctor I'm hearing voices without seeming crazy :'(


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Tess4u said:


> I don't know how to explain to my doctor I'm hearing voices without seeming crazy :'(


The voices won't go away by ignoring them. They will go away if you're treated appropriately. Doctors don't use words like 'crazy'. They deal with this sort of thing all the time. Yes, some drugs can cause transient psychotic symptoms, as can a few other things. I'm not saying for sure that you're schizophrenic, but whatever it is, the sooner you get a professional opinion, the sooner these voices will stop troubling you.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Aww babe, no! Don't think like that, and don't take the rest personally. Trust me on this!

Where I live we all talk junk on our neighbors, and then show fake smiles for the courtesy.
Trust me, thats just how it works, idk why, but female 2 female its how 'that girl from so and so I think had a boob job', and men do the same thing.

I know this sounds weird, but people like to gossip even adults.. it sounds so stupid and immature too, but I know all my nieghbors and they all do it to each other.

If it wasnt your anxiety, it would be something else they would find.

And your being a little too paranoid, your home is fine, and no one can hear anyone outside of their own home unless they yell, its just the way it works.


Just relax, and take a bubble bath.... just... relax. ok?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Ramondo said:


> The voices won't go away by ignoring them. They will go away if you're treated appropriately. Doctors don't use words like 'crazy'. They deal with this sort of thing all the time. Yes, some drugs can cause transient psychotic symptoms, as can a few other things. I'm not saying for sure that you're schizophrenic, but whatever it is, the sooner you get a professional opinion, the sooner these voices will stop troubling you.


Indeed, I have set up an appointment with my doctor and therapist, I will look into it right away thanks


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Hun, I understand gossiping is always going to happen but i do plan to see my doctor soon, these auditory hallucinations happen outside my house as well...but I will follow your advice and relaxthanks



JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Aww babe, no! Don't think like that, and don't take the rest personally. Trust me on this!
> 
> Where I live we all talk junk on our neighbors, and then show fake smiles for the courtesy.
> Trust me, thats just how it works, idk why, but female 2 female its how 'that girl from so and so I think had a boob job', and men do the same thing.
> ...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate your neighbors just from reading this, man i hate people like that. 
I know the feeling though, I remember when my old neighbors lived next door i always thought they were talking about how i stayed inside all day or how i was so quiet so i used to wait until they go back inside before i go outside lol. I thought they was listening to me through the walls too so i used to leave my room when i talk so they don't hear me, One time they asked me "why you never go to any parties?" which made me twice as paranoid,pissed, & anxious. I made myself miserable over them. 
but some of the things you said just could be you being paranoid (no offense or anything, just saying).. but **** i can't talk about anybody being paranoid, im a little too paranoid too i look out the window to make sure everyone inside before i go out to check the mail and walk to the car & avoid looking into mirrors at night lol.

good luck with your neighbors/paranoid problem i hope that they stop.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Tess4u said:


> Thank you Hun, I understand gossiping is always going to happen but i do plan to see my doctor soon, these auditory hallucinations happen outside my house as well...but I will follow your advice and relaxthanks


Errrr... so you have hallucinations outside the house, too? You probably should have mentioned that before. 

I take back most of what I said. I considered the psychotic possibility, too, but for some reason didn't pursue it. I think Ramondo is onto something, particularly if you experience confirmed hallucinations outside of this situation.

I'm not sure if your problem is paranoid schizophrenia, per se, but it does sound like there's a possibility of psychosis.

If you're not sure whether you're hearing these voices "for real" or imagining them, you could try taping them, as I mentioned before. Play it back either for yourself (I'm not sure if that would "trick" psychosis or not) or for someone else. I'd probably go with someone else, like your therapist or doc. If they hear something, obviously you're certainly not imagining this. If they don't... well, you probably know you'd need to seek treatment at that point.

Transient psychosis is not as rare as people make it out to be, but often this is drug- or stress-induced. Chronic hallucinations and delusions of a paranoid or persecutory nature are more likely to be the result of an underlying condition that needs treatment.


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> I don't know, I've wondered this myself sooo many times and I have no idea why me? They've talked about me, other people, my family etc, they just like to talk bad about others.
> 
> When I have clearly heard them, usually it's like 2 women and probably like 2 guys, the womens voice is usually louder, I heard them call me a sl*t, call me ugly, make fun of the way I walk, the way I talk, my tv used to be along the side of my wall and once when I was watching a ghost show they tried to scare me and laugh about it, like they try to provoke me


It sounds so real, but its not really, its in the head trust me, i know what you're talking about, when you hear them talking your own voice in the head takes over from there. its auditory hallucinations, try to relax.


----------



## amanmad (Apr 2, 2011)

I kno exactly what u mean n wht ur goin thru. U jus described evrythin that I face daily n everynite whn i prepare 4 sleep. it got so bad that i cut myself off from the world completely. evryone I knew, r strangers to me. I lost a great majority of my best frenz. the voices seem so real that they carry the same dialect of my community's speech. I'm native n our peoples biggest belief is that hearing voices r the workings of someone using bad 'medicine' against me. But, thats not a valid explanation for me. they say i need to see a healer. But, i can not believe that 'badmagic' is plausible. sure there r people that do detest me for my past. But, I want to move on with my life. Those voices, they won't give me peace, they never seem to quiet. nomatter how loud i play my music I can still hear them. I sometimes wish i was crazy, cause That, would be a valid explanation and I could let myself believe that the voices r only a figment of my imagination. Paracusia.... it's a *****. sorry 4 the vulgarity. I jus thought that, after reading your post, u will know that ur not alone in this... and also for my own peace of mind, that I'm not alone either.


----------



## dshalo (Apr 13, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I hear people's voices talking about me every time I go out which is why I stay in now. I used to hear them all the time, even in the shower. They would be saying mean things and told me to hurt myself. I started taking antipsychotics to calm me down. You can hear voices when you're schizophrenic, bipolar, or severely depressed or stressed. Unfortunately I still hear people talking about me in public. I don't know if I'm just paranoid or if these people really do say nasty things. I'm sure you know how mean people can get. If that's the case, I don't see what's so wrong with me that I get picked out of the crowd. I don't like to talk alot because I feel like there is always someone listening and criticizing. I don't think recording them for proof would work because they don't talk that loud so it wouldn't pick them up. Anyways I hope you feel better, wish I could help


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

*hugs* it's nice to know I'm not the only one, but I do sympathize and know it sux:/ I've been getting better since my rude neighbors moved away ( thank god) so I feel alot safer in my house now but... I do still get paranoid about going out at times and people bring mean to me or talking bad about me for no reason. Idk if I should take some form of antipsychotic for when this occurs, so I'm just waiting it out to see if I get better or if it gets worse. I've thought at times maybe I could be bipolar, a paranoid schizophrenic or etc but don't know forsure, for I have many bad anger tantrums when irritated and I'm very easily irritable to certain things:/ I stay depressed for days at a time, just stressing about the most stupid things and then once in a while I'll have a good day so idk guess I'm just weird or could just be my depression being a ***** to me.


----------



## selena328765 (May 14, 2011)

I had neighbors like that they are haters plus, just walkin down the street. When you come to realise so many people talk about you when you are in ear shot to them then you realise most paranoia is bull****. Mouthy haters, people in other's business. I tell you a trick; paranoia doen't answer back. You think it must be paranoia baby these people are bored and mad enough to bager you and plus when you see them they don't do anything like fakes. So make them expose themselves if you can hear them they can hear you. I swear you can ask a question out loud youd have them answer it for you so trip them up. As for how to stop them tell them face again and again too and if they threaten you call the police. If you know they won't call the police no need to get them involved ahem.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I doubt your neighbors are talking about you all the time, especially if you don't really know them or talk to them ever. Also, sound travels okay, but not real well. If you are hearing them talking inside their house while you are inside your house with your windows closed, I'm guessing that maybe you are imagining it. I don't mean to judge or anything or doubt your reality, but sound doesn't really travel that well that you can actually make out full conversations. Also, what reason do they have to be talking about you so often? Have you done anything to offend them? If not, then it really just doesn't make much sense.

I used to hear voices all the time and it is a very realistic experience. The thing I noticed is that they would follow me around wherever I went. I started to hear friends at my house who were living in a different city for example, so I started to think they were stalking me or something. It is just so realistic, it is hard to believe that you could be imagining it, even though it might sound ridiculous to an outsider.

Sometimes, I would hear vague chattering, and try to make out what they were saying, other times the conversations would be crystal clear. I sometimes heard my parents talking about me - but then I would walk into their room and find them asleep. 

My parents intervened when they realized I wasn't really making sense. Antipsychotics combined with antidepressants were helpful.

Are you depressed? Psychotic depression is a possibility. You probably aren't schizophrenic considering you have such good insight into the problem so don't jump to that conclusion. People with bipolar often hear voices as well, in both the manic and depressive phases. 

Hang in there, if you want to talk, send me a pm.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Tess4u said:


> I don't know, I've wondered this myself sooo many times and I have no idea why me? They've talked about me, other people, my family etc, they just like to talk bad about others.
> 
> When I have clearly heard them, usually it's like 2 women and probably like 2 guys, the womens voice is usually louder, I heard them call me a sl*t, call me ugly, make fun of the way I walk, the way I talk, my tv used to be along the side of my wall and once when I was watching a ghost show they tried to scare me and laugh about it, like they try to provoke me


Sorry, but this just seems unrealistic to me. No offense, but I doubt they would be paying so much attention to you to realize you were watching a ghost show and actually try to scare you.

Again, I'm not judging at all, because I have experienced very similar thoughts and feelings, but realistically, it just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## RatherBAlone (May 18, 2011)

*Dr. or Police?*

Why don't you have something covering your windows??


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, your neighbors are jerks. I hate people who talk ****. You sound like a very nice girl and they have no reason to talk **** about you. Im the same way tho i feel that everyone is talking about me all the time. Im a very paranoid person.. your not alone on this one.


----------



## ihategossip (Jun 2, 2011)

Gosh!!!

I can relate! It happened to me before. We live in a 4-room apartment and we are staying @ the last one. I dont like hanging out w/ my neighbors coz I dont like to and they gossip too much. Im not an anti-social one, but I feel that we dont have the same wavelenght at the same time I was busy at my work and had a lot of things to do. I found out that they are talking abt me, they even follow me at work just to make sure Im just fooling around and doing something BAD. At first I take offense, I would look them in the eye and smirk, just for them to know that I know what they are up to. There may be times when I would pretend to go out but little did they know I was spying on them. Its a sad reality, I felt the invasion of privacy and they are not giving me any option in what I want to do. But I know that this will all stop if u dont pay attention. If I were you, use ur MP3, blast in the volume and just put your attention into something else. I knw it wld take a lot of accepting the fact, allow urself to be mad, angry and invaded. But dont stay on that state too much for there is more t life than those crazy neighbhors! Just say get a life!!!! and never ever STOOP down on their level.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lionking92 said:


> wow, your neighbors are jerks. I hate people who talk ****. You sound like a very nice girl and they have no reason to talk **** about you. Im the same way tho i feel that everyone is talking about me all the time. Im a very paranoid person.. your not alone on this one.


DEFINITELY not alone in this one! :rain
Eventually, you learn to work through it.
An example is that being a Christian, if I am living right (we all sin, though - that's humility), people are going to hate me simply for being Christian. God honors that.

On the flip side, if you are doing right, then people are going to say what they are going to say - it is on them.


----------



## AShowers (Jan 19, 2013)

I feel so sad for you. These type of people who do these things to you should be punished so severely. They are bullies/stalkers/spies/devils in my opinion. I think I know exactly what you're going through because it's happening to me right now. I don't know how to deal with it. It all started when the middle-aged man in his late 30's started stalking my every move at night. He would come and stand next to the wall that connects both of our houses, my bedroom, and he'd just stand there listening to my sleeping/breathing patterns. I would hear the floor creak every second he's there. Sometimes I imagine him falling right through the floor and hitting his head on the pavement so hard that he suffers from a major concussion, maybe that'll give him more reason to stay at home and spy on innocent people. I mean seriously these Fools with a capital F. They think they can't be heard when the ventilation system comes on. They gossip endlessly sometimes till 2am in the morning. I can hear them while I sleep in my bed at night. They call me all sorts of names, including "stupid." I have it recorded on tape for proof, and they taunt me daily. They seem to know everything about me. They know when I log-in on my computer to type. They know my problems, they know when I leave from home, they know the conversations I have with members of my own family. They seem to know everything about me. Who I see on that day, where I go, what I say to members of my own family. There I heard it again, that wife of his just called me "stupid" again. That ******* thinks I don't know what he's doing, he stands right next to the wall wherever I am and just stalks me. It's as if he's listening to w.e. I'm doing through a microphone because they seem to hear things very clearly, and they also know w.e. I'm saying to members of my own family. He listens to what I say and then I can hear him quickly running to his wife and telling her everything he's just heard. (As an aside, I don't need a microphone to know what he's doing.) I can hear the ******* loud and clear. He thinks I don't know what he's doing. Here's a list of what I've witnessed:
1. They wait for me to get up from bed, and I can hear him right next to my bedroom wall gossiping endlessly to his wife about my turns/breathing patterns. They then say things like "See", "damn", "she knows." To hear that daily is very annoying. 
2. When I come downstairs to eat, they're down here too. This has happened too many times for it to be due to chance alone. 
3. They laugh at my misfortunes. One day I was running down the stairs and I happened to fall down, they started laughing right after that.
4. One day I was singing aloud to my fav song, and my dad was actually complaining about something else, but the ******* thought that my dad was complaining to tell me to shut up. The ******* just started laughing so hard then.
5. My mom happened to utter her age when we were having a conversation, and the ******* heard it. He said the word "damn" right after she said her age. 
*I heard that wife of his call me "stupid" again. I'm telling you, they listen to everything I do.*
6. Every time after I finish saying something, I can always hear his wife go "huh?? As in what happened??" As in "what did you(my husband) just hear?"
7. They hear the conversations I have with members of my family. My mom just told me to go to a doc to get checked up. That ******* started claiming that I had some other kind of medical condition, and they had a good laugh about it for 5 mins. 
8. They call me "crazy", he's told the wife that I'm "scared" of him. I have mentioned that I'm going to take self-defense classes to members of my family, but these Fools always hear everything. 
9. They also know that I'm recording them which is why they have become silent about most things, and I also feel like they're recording me from the other side because they've become quiet too, and my land-line doesn't work properly.
I can hear their venomous banter 24/7. Oh God, you don't know how much I dread coming home. I can't tell my parents anything. I tried telling them, but I think my dad almost had a heart attack. He kept saying that I was breaking his heart, and my mom kept crying. I don't know what to do, but to live with this. I feel like I'm suffocating daily. I take in half-breaths and the slightest sounds put me off especially the wife's coughs or hearing the floor creak. I stop breathing and I have anxiety attacks throughout the day because of the devils next door. I don't have peace of mind. I feel like I'll need to be completely unconscious of my surroundings for that to happen. I keep asking God daily for his constant protection over me and my family, and for his guidance. If anyone is reading this, please help me.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

AShowers said:


> I feel so sad for you. These type of people who do these things to you should be punished so severely. They are bullies/stalkers/spies/devils in my opinion.


You haven't read the thread have you? I think it might help you to do so.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> I admit that im pretty paranoid as a paranoid person can get.
> 
> It really started when I once heard my neighbors have a conversation about me, and things that weren't true but scared that they knew certain things about me.
> 
> ...


Can I say something about you then? your beautiful and hot, that's for sure, okay. Try not to worry about them to much. And if they really are thet way , then f#ck them cause they have nothing better to do then. If you want to talk Instant message me sometimes ok I'd love to talk to you.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

I have similar issues in my building, neighbours always concerned about what im doing !


----------

